# Stray Cat Lands Herself Job In Nursing Home



## newfymomma (Mar 10, 2017)

Oreo the stray Cat lands herself a job in a nursing home! Such a sweet little story.

https://www.pawsify.com/lifestyle/stray-cat-lands-herself-a-job-in-nursing-home/


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Isn't it fabulous that the nursing home in question is progressive enough to allow this!

I had to remove my children from their primary school due to a variety of reasons, the main one being, a head teacher that had to have ultimate control. When a friend had my very friendly dog for a short while I went to the town for an hour, she escaped to play with the kids in the school playground. Our dog was well known to the kids - her response was a school shut-down!

I was amazed after moving my kids to another school that they had a resident cat - a local cat that used to frequently come into the school and explore and no remarks were past!

Many, many nursing homes would benefit from having a resident pet imo....


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I love the photo of Oreo sitting at the desk .


----------



## Susan Robinson (Jul 5, 2017)

This is a fantastic and uplifting story. Thanks for sharing!


----------

